# Umm.. Profile picture change from a power-hungry mod?



## SnowfaLL (Sep 29, 2010)

I havent done anything but post my Marty Friedman thread this week.. Yet I come on here and COINCIDENTALLY, right as soon as a certain someone becomes the new mod; my profile image is changed to this bullshit and I cant change it to anything else.

Now im not saying exactly who it is, but its clear that one of the new mods is abusing his powers over his personal vendetta against me (Like the old mods used to 2 years ago, before they all got the boot), and this is why this person should NOT be a mod.

Being a mod should mean you are UNBIASED towards all members, and only punish those who deserve it, DESPITE if they are friends or not. With me making basically 2 posts this whole week.. Where the fuck did this come from? Is it deserved? No.

Is there some sort of Mod discipline? Because clearly, certain mods are abusing their powers right now, and that is not what mods should be doing.
Can a legit mod please fix this? Not just my profile picture, but maybe instill some sort of "strikes" system, where if a mod is caught abusing his power 3 times or so, he is stripped of his title? Obviously if I neg rep him (which he deserves), he will just remove it now because he is a mod, and probably slap 50 neg reps on me in retaliation (which if you read the rules, reps should not be used in retaliation, only use them if they are justified, but that rule is ignored more often than not by this person in the past) so anything I can do is futile now that this person has all this power.

This is not about me, its about the integrity of the forums, but Im starting to wonder how high up in the priority list that is..


----------



## liamh (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 29, 2010)

very funny, sure.

But the fact still remains, if people like that idiot can do whatever he wants and not be punished for it, What kind of forum does that make? like JCF, yet run by 12 year olds.


----------



## Randy (Sep 29, 2010)

*Chillax, bro. If somebody really had a vendetta against you, they would've just perma-banned you out of the blue. I can't speak for whoever changed your avatar but I'm sure it was meant to be a joke.

Posting a thread calling out somebody on the mod team, however, is a bannable offense. Use the report or PM function if you've got dirty laundry to air. *


----------



## technomancer (Sep 29, 2010)

*Given that people getting Simmons'ed is as old as this forum, I think maybe you need to relax. Things are just getting back to normal around here FINALLY is all.

Since Simmons'ing is Chris's thing though, and some people are whining about it being used on ss.org, we'll come up with something else. Maybe Lady GaGa, maybe something appropriate to the behavior of the individual user.

I'll also add that you shouldn't jump to conclusions about which mod did what, as you're usually wrong.
*


----------

